

What Happens to You When You Are Totally Honest - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/10/7-things-happen-to-you-when-you-are-completely-honest/

======
newchimedes
I love the comparison between personal branding and corporate branding. I've
been told that to "succeed" in life you have to work on branding yourself. But
I think you point out the flaw in branding oneself is that you end up boxing
yourself into your brand. And what happens when you can't live up to your
brand or you slip up? You get mad depressed and upset. Better to be honest and
open.

